# Looking for a good, budget depthfinder



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

Hopefully $100 maximum. Nothing fancy needed. Mainly for depth and finding weeds. Thanks


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you looking for info on cheap depth finders? Or are you wanting someone to sell you one on here?


----------



## ohiolunker (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got a Hummingbird PiranhaMax 170 brand new in the box I'd let go for $75. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 15, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Are you looking for info on cheap depth finders? Or are you wanting someone to sell you one on here?



Looking to buy a new one.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 15, 2012)

JUST REMEMBER, FOR UNDER A HUNDRED BUCKS BEING ABLE TO READ DEPTH AND SEE COVER LIKE WEEDS IS ABOUT THE ONLY THING A 100 SONAR WILL DO WITH ANY ACCURACY......


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a piranha max 170 for $49 bucks last year (dealer leftover) and it does everything I need and I am very happy with it


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks. My search here has given me the following recommendations. Which do you think is the best? 

Lowrance X-4, X-4 Pro

Humminbird Pirahna Max 160/170

Garmin 150

Eagle Cuda 620/820


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm kind of old school and dearly love the old Lowrance flashers for immediate feedback. In fact, I now have three of them. Just troll eBay and you can find a decent deal on one of these old workhorses. Once you get them dialed-in and understand how to read the display, they are hard to beat. I hate how the new fish/depth finders seem to have some sort of buffer that delays immediate feedback. I guess it has something to do with processor speeds. Probably not the case with one of the high-end models but I just can't justify the expense.


----------



## krawler (Jun 23, 2012)

If you watch ebay carefully good deals could be had. Last year, I got a Lowrance x67c brand new in the seal package for $110.00 including shipping. A few months later, I won a used M68c for $100.00. (x67c with GPS).


----------



## cobassman (Jun 24, 2012)

Garmin Echo 150 $88

https://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=echo+garmin&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

BPS matches


----------



## dieselfixer (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a HB 170 it does all I need and is very user friendly for the price I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 24, 2012)

cobassman said:


> Garmin Echo 150 $88
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=echo+garmin&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0
> 
> BPS matches



+1. Nice unit for the money.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Jun 28, 2012)

I paid $150 for a Cuda 350 because it has GPS/maps/tracking/waypoints too.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love my Garmin 150, Try getting the screen size, resolution, and versitile mounting system, and dual beam for under $100 from the other brands. Garmin Absolutely owns budget fish finders! unless you miss your original game boy, go Garmin.


----------

